# The Sims



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

When/If you play The Sims, do you feel yourself trying to make them into Enneagram types? I know whenever I have time to play, I always make them into little 3's and watch them stack up achievements. 

Anyone else do this?


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I only played old ones in which it was difficult to survive much less socialize and do stuff outside of the career. I didn't feel any connection to myself.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

mpobrien said:


> When/If you play The Sims, do you feel yourself trying to make them into Enneagram types? I know whenever I have time to play, I always make them into little 3's and watch them stack up achievements.
> 
> Anyone else do this?


Hah! I've been playing Sims 3 lately ... and I've noticed that I convert my sims into the way I am --- In fact, this time I actually noticed how I always play. My sims are always super-ambitious, relatively social, goal oriented .. and man do I chase after success and get my Sims to do the same  I only played it for 10 days and both my characters are already at Level 10 in their careers, Level 10 in 3-5 skills, have a net worth of $83,000, in love with each other, ready to go steady [though I've held off on marriage and having kids till they were both at level 10 in all skills]. 

Now I'm planning for them to have kids --- but I can't figure out who should quit working and start working out of the home. Both are Level 10 writers [But the guy is a Level 10 World Renowned Surgeon] --- The girl is family oriented though - but she's not as prolific an author as the guy. I'm gonna get the guy to stay home and write books, while the girl will continue to be a Level 10 Journalist .. might even get her to switch career mid-way, because when I created her, I put "artistic" as a trait --- She gravitates towards painting and guitar playing, so I'm gonna convert her into a rockstar before she grows old 

Ummm .. yah ... totally goal oriented. My Sims are little 3's like me xD.

I've talked to other sim players - and there's a remarked difference between how they play the game as opposed to how I play it.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes I make my sims completely different than I am, but usually I make them what I aspire to be (typically a 3 actually). I usually focus more on building their skill levels and their career. Sometimes a few friends and almost always an SO. When I was young I used to mess around and make one miserable character and one normal character and put them in a house together. I would try to get them to get along, but sometimes them fighting all the time was more fun.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Enneagram and mbti are the last thing I think about when making my sims, sometimes I just give them traits I think are lulzy and that make the game play more fun. "diva" is a good one, they go around starting fights while accusing others of being divas. Lately I've been trying to get my sim to become famous. Just for the fun of it. 

I can't believe I admitted this.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Hehe! I _try _to make all my sims appear different. For example, I need that classy beautiful rich girl, a goth bookworm and an old crazy cat lady! But admittedly my favorite creations are the ones that most resemble me... ^-^'


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

@Jawz Why make any of them quit? You can just hire a babysitter! 

All of my Sims (Sims 3) have Ambitious and Workaholic as traits and I make them all get to the top position of whatever career I chose for them, and max out as many skills as possible. You gotta love how easy success is on the game!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

mpobrien said:


> @_Jawz_ Why make any of them quit? You can just hire a babysitter!
> 
> All of my Sims (Sims 3) have Ambitious and Workaholic as traits and I make them all get to the top position of whatever career I chose for them, and max out as many skills as possible. You gotta love how easy success is on the game!


Hah! Being around for the little ones is a goal too you know  

And I personally don't like the idea of babysitters raising the kids .. even in the Sims. What if the baby-sitter has poor cooking skills? Or if it has "unlucky" as a trait??? Nah .. I've spent a lot of time building up the guy's and girl's cooking skills .. the kids when they come are getting the best home-cooked meals xD 

And I can't believe I'm talking about my little sim people in public o.0


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Jawz said:


> Hah! Being around for the little ones is a goal too you know
> 
> And I personally don't like the idea of babysitters raising the kids .. even in the Sims. What if the baby-sitter has poor cooking skills? Or if it has "unlucky" as a trait??? Nah .. I've spent a lot of time building up the guy's and girl's cooking skills .. the kids when they come are getting the best home-cooked meals xD
> 
> And I can't believe I'm talking about my little sim people in public o.0


I would never have a babysitter raise my kids in real life, but on the Sims I don't see the problem, especially since they're no fun until they're toddlers, or maybe even kids. 

I can't believe I actually made this thread...I sat for about half an hour trying to decide if it would be funny or embarrassing...still not sure.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

This is funny. I didn't realize the connection. I don't play The Sims anymore but I obsessively did before. I always had the 'main' one that I created first that resembled, I guess, an ideal of who I wanted to be. That always included being artsy, usually always writing novels, always finding the right mate (which I would've made later due to not finding any 'good' pre-made ones) and having a bajillion babies, and making my own perfect home. I always maxed out their skills too and gave them quirky combined traits.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I always make mine goody two shoes. I need to get out of that habit, and make them evil. I don't really pay much to their personality on the game, I like making them pretty, and their homes pretty. After that is accomplished I get bored and move on to the next family.

Mine are only equipped with good genetics.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

I make all of my Sims whores. Complete whores. With a purpose! To create many, many babies. I am really not happy until I have a complex family tree. 

I have realized that I have created the same male character over and over again. Then I want to preserve him by him having a physically similar male child. It's kind of sick now that I think about it. It's just like me preserving random pieces of knowledge.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Ohh I loved Sims. xD Though I never really used the Enneagram model at all. It just didn't occur to me back then. (had no idea of such a thing)

I downloaded lots of clothing and furniture mods...my Sims and their houses were absolutely blingin' I also had a thing for trying to download anime sim models of my favorite characters and pair them up with each other and make them have babies.

All harmless enough, but then there was a side of me that did more disturbing stuff. Sometimes I'd make a death house with only one, toilet, one bath, and one bed, and then go start cooking dinner. This got really amusing once I downloaded a mod that enabled me to have unlimited amount of Sims in a household.

I'd come back only to see my Sims in fights, messes on the floor, talking to random objects, roaches in the house and almost all of them spazzing. It was really hilarious, at least to me. xD I realize I played the game superficially but meh, we all have our forms of mindless entertainment.


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Yay Sims!

I've never assigned enneagram attributes to my sims when I play, but I regularly and strictly assign MBTI/JCF types to them, with the strict requirement that all my sims have a negative trait corresponding roughly to their inferior function, and a positive trait corresponding to their dominant. And I thought I was strange for doing this ...

It makes for slightly more interesting gameplay. I imagine assigning enneatypes would do much the same. Though, to be honest, when I play I'm usually emulating (and on a laptop!), so it's pretty slow going, which leads to boredome and houses full of high-quality items just to make the sims progress faster to achieve my aims of understanding some weird abstract rule about human interactions, which ironically leads to the game running even more slowly thanks to all the objects present. Arg!


----------

